# Galaxy Nexus - Videos And Photos



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I wanted to start a thread to contain any videos and photos of the device that are currently out. I know most if not all of us saw the announcement and walkthrough of the Nexus in Hong Kong (Video linked below). I would like to see more videos of actual users holding the phone and going through different things. Testing video quality/speed.

I am sure unboxing and comparison videos are coming shortly and if we could get all that goodness in one place it would be great. I'd also like to see some high quality photos of the phone with the screen off...How much curve does it have?

Videos/Links so far:

Galaxy Nexus event in Hong Kong





Good Hands on Video


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

So since I am a new user I cannot add anymore media for a little bit. Not sure how long it will be, but I will add a few more links when I can.

Until then this is a place holder


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

"We just uploaded that picture to that users account" hahaha. nice find on the 2nd video!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Second video was a good find. The lady filming kept interrupting him though which got on my nerves.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

yah the woman got on my nerves too haha, otherwise good vid.

sent by tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Good Hands on Video


@2:52 of this video you see an option in the menu for developer options under "system"


----------



## fakecodename47 (Sep 7, 2011)

Im not sure what I have to say giving credit wise but I say AndroidPolice post this video and I thought its a good thing to see since it didnt work at the event.

http://www.viddler.com/explore/engadget/videos/3398/


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

fakecodename47 said:


> Im not sure what I have to say giving credit wise but I say AndroidPolice post this video and I thought its a good thing to see since it didnt work at the event.
> 
> http://www.viddler.c...et/videos/3398/


I gotta say thats very reassuring. Though I kind of thought that it was just a hiccup on stage.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> @2:52 of this video you see an option in the menu for developer options under "system"


In the little bit that I ran ICS in the emulator, I found that menu too. I can't remember everything that was in there but in addition to what's currently in the settings under applications->development there was the option to have the circle appear around your finger where you're pressing like they showed in the demo.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

First unboxing video, need translator...


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Too bad I don't speak that language lol


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Huge Photo Gallery - Looks like they used a nice camera but they didn't upload a high resolution image (of course)

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news-gallery/42661/samsung-galaxy-nexus-pictures-preview/1#image


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> First unboxing video, need translator...


That wasnt the first time he unboxed it I dont think







, haha . At least thats what he said .... I think but my Italian isnt that good


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea it looks like it was unboxed considering the charger didn't have a tie on it and the phone was already on.

Obviously the box for the Verizon version should look a lot different and may come with some other items (hopefully).


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Carbon Fiber Gun Metal Ghost Armor full body kit. Great Product!

Sent From My (GSM)	Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Sent from my i9250 (GSM) Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pume (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's a link to a Youtube video I shot using the FFC with video effect Big Mouth  :


----------

